# What do you realy know about your Hapkido Style



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 19, 2002)

What do you know? Are you recognized and certified by just some association or by the Korean Gov. As in does the Korean Gov. recognize your Asso. and as a Dan or a gup are you recognized as so throught the Gov. ?


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H@pkid0ist _
> *What do you know? Are you recognized and certified by just some association or by the Korean Gov. As in does the Korean Gov. recognize your Asso. and as a Dan or a gup are you recognized as so throught the Gov. ? *



I am not registered or affiliated through any government.  That's ok by me.  

From what you have wrote *("just some association")*, it sounds like you are part of the KHA or Kido.  From my understanding, those are the only two organizations recognized by the korean government.  I don't think that GM Jae and/or Sin Moo Hapkido are registered through any government body.  I maybe wrong so I will double check that info and get back to you.   From the BS he went through with the Korean government, could you blame him?

Take care.


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 19, 2002)

<<<CORRECTION OF LAST POST>>>

I meant to say GM *Ji* not GM Jae.  "Ji" is his last name and it is considered rude to call him by his first name of Jae.  

My appologies. :asian: 

Take care


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> 
> *<<<CORRECTION OF LAST POST>>>*



Moderators can edit errors like this for you in cases like this--feel free to e-mail or PM in the future if you need  a correction made. The fact that it was edited is always reflected in a note at the bottom that also indicates by whom it was modified. Apart from fixing broken URLs we only do it when there is an explicit request from the user.

-Arnisador
-MT Mod-


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Moderators can edit errors like this for you in cases like this--feel free to e-mail or PM in the future if you need  a correction made.*



Will do.  Thanks!


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H@pkid0ist _
> 
> *What do you know? Are you recognized and certified by just some association or by the Korean Gov. As in does the Korean Gov. recognize your Asso. and as a Dan or a gup are you recognized as so throught the Gov. ? *



What recognition do you mean? I haven't heard that the Korean government certifies dan or gup just the organizations that issue them. Do you have any examples? More info would be great.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 21, 2002)

Kiddies
ICHF was the first western art to be reconized. But does it really matter? It's the teacher and how it works for you!


----------



## Chris from CT (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *ICHF was the first western art to be reconized.  *



Right, the International Combat Hapkido Federation is part of Kido.



> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *But does it really matter? *



Beautifully said.   

Take care.


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> * But does it really matter? It's the teacher and how it works for you! *



First, I agree it doesn't matter. there are good instructors and martial arts that have no certification from government bodies.

What draws my concern is that government recognition may equate to validation. If a martial art can say it is recognized by a government body it may increase that martial art's status in a new student's mind. What isn't always discussed is what that recognition is. All martial arts are recognized if they pay taxes (actually more like when they don't).  The level of recognition should be explained.

It is difficult enough to find a martial art you want to practice, let alone finding an instructor in your area that teaches that art. Those that don't do enough research into the martial art, may take that art believing that the government of the country of origin has endorsed it in some official capacity.  so, therefore it must somehow be good. Those that do a lot of research may choose one over the other because of that recognition, that could tip the scales. In the end do students really think about this? I don't know but some martial arts do claim this in there ads and on there websites.

This also applies to Dan/Gup certification. If someone has that certification the same concerns arise. Someone may ride across town to train with someone with certification, passing someone else who has the same background just not the certification.

If a student is happy in a similar art should he jump ship and go to a different martial art because of recognition? Probably not. 
:asian:


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Sep 1, 2002)

Very good points. My purpose of this thread is just to get people to think. Some of the lighter post, as good as they are, just arn't as stimulating. 
So have any of you evr checked out other HKD schools and seen how they compare to your dojang. And what about your techniques? How different are they in execution and effectiveness? I am trying to stay general in my questions so that any rplies will be as varied as possible. Interprate the questions as you wish and please respond. It is wounderful to hear so many different thoughts and opinions. 
And to answer my own questions.
 My school is recognized by the Korean Gov., but I also do not believe that is very relivant. Anyones recognition isnt going to make you a better fighter. As far as the second part. I just got out of the military. But while I was in I had the opportunity to study at 2 other Dojangs. There were quite a bit of differences. My first school was very Americanized. My teacher who was a 4th degree would not workout unless there was musuc playing. As well, we were a TKD based school, they competed regularly in tournaments. The techniques I learned were effective, but we also had to learn Katas for testing. 
My second Dojang was run by a 7th degree who I never saw. The classes were taught by a third degree. The over all attitude was that of benevolance. You could feel the arrogance when you walked into the school. They also would compete in tournys. Their techniques and executions were simular, But they denied it. They felt that their way was much better. 
Finally a little over a year agoe I walked into my current dojang. I was so disenchanted that I was yet again about ready to change my system to anything else. The school has a good intro special and incredible hours. I began to study there and soon fell in love. The owner and teacher is a 9th degree Grandmaster and has been since 1983. He studied under Choi, and kept current until the day of Chois death, and he also studied under Ji Han Jae. He has rankings in other systems as well and incorperates all of this into his teaching. Overall things are much better here than the other two schools. We do not compete, self-defense only. The techniques are a lot more painfull then the other schools, and made so by only slight changes in execution. I have been blessed to be given the best of both worlds. We are taught a combination of Choi's system and Jae's. I couldnt ask for more. And in a month or so I am going to test for my second degree. Finally I feel that all my hard work and dedication are paying off. Not in ranking, but in knowledge. For every new rank I earn more knowledge is passed on to me.


----------

